# 2000 Grease Trap Install



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Great paycheck for this

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

What is this?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

It's a 2way clean-out

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

The scrap piece of PVC is holding the pipe still until hydro cement dries

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Grease traps are fun to do, set many, we are not aloud to use that type of 2 way clean out. What does it serve, looks like it is in a backyard.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Do you back fill sides with pea gravel or sand since there is no room for tamper.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Eddy k said:


> Grease traps are fun to do, set many, we are not aloud to use that type of 2 way clean out. What does it serve, looks like it is in a backyard.


It's going to be an Italian restaurant

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Eddy k said:


> Do you back fill sides with pea gravel or sand since there is no room for tamper.


We backfill with gravel

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

GREENPLUM said:


> The scrap piece of PVC is holding the pipe still until hydro cement dries
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You done scared the bazajebus out of me thinking that was the line out of a modified fitting!


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Couple questions for you guys. I have only seen 1 GI installed , and I didn't get a chance to help install. Where is the vent coming off the interceptor? Is it on the front? Also does the 2 way cleanout also serve as the junction cleanout for the building?


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

ace4548 said:


> Couple questions for you guys. I have only seen 1 GI installed , and I didn't get a chance to help install. Where is the vent coming off the interceptor? Is it on the front? Also does the 2 way cleanout also serve as the junction cleanout for the building?


 
Building clean outs independent of trap clean outs, our local code requires vent on outlet side of trap but many engineers draw them in on inlet and outlet.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

There is a 2" vent on the inlet , no vent on the outlet.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Look at all the clean outs I've got on that one Grease interceptor and SS. I dont think they will have a problem with clean outs, lol

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

What's protecting your grease trap from becoming air bound? You need a vent on the chamber or your outlet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

It's is vented and passed both inspections sanitary and health department

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

ace4548 said:


> Couple questions for you guys. I have only seen 1 GI installed , and I didn't get a chance to help install. Where is the vent coming off the interceptor? Is it on the front? Also does the 2 way clean-out also serve as the junction clean-out for the building?


Vent would be off the second chamber (between trap & building sewer), some manufactured models have multiple vents (up to three on a gas & oil interceptor) all to be taken inside above the flood rim before tying together. Gas & oil vents through the roof separately.

There should a clean-out before and after the interceptor.

Illinois at least


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

One vent, guess it works. Just saying, as our code calls for two 2", in and out. Maybe it's over engineered.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

That one vent vents the entire grease trap both chambers are vented, baffle in the middle of the grease trap the top two inches is void

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Both sides of grease trap have clean out

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> What's protecting your grease trap from becoming air bound? You need a vent on the chamber or your outlet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Maybe up in Mass. you need all those extra vents, but down south, they probably are not code. I say probable because I don't follow Georgia code {where I think the install was done.}


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Maybe up in Mass. you need all those extra vents, but down south, they probably are not code. I say probable because I don't follow Georgia code {where I think the install was done.}




I do believe this code is in the IPC also. It's been a while since I have read that book.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www2.iccsafe.org/states/Puerto_Rico/English_Codes/IPC English/PDFs/Chapter 10.pdf


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

1003.9


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah guys they need vents, that's why we installed a vtr

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Yeah guys they need vents, that's why we installed a vtr
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




You have vented your plumbing system but not your grease interceptor. What code are you under?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

You are mistaken, there is a 2" vent pictured

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

from county

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> You are mistaken, there is a 2" vent pictured
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




So, when you have an interceptor in the building do you vent the outlet? It's the same theory. The vent on your inlet is useless.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> from county
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




I don't care what the county says, what does your code say? State code trumps all


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

It's vented to code , that's why it passed all inspection. 

You can say whatever you want but that install will work properly for its entire life. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Please post pics of a grease trap you have installed, I'd like to see 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

But your not answering my question. And who inspected it? A building inspector? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> I do believe this code is in the IPC also. It's been a while since I have read that book.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Basically where ever the inspector believes a vent is needed. Also take into account most traps have a 6" air bypass at the top of the tap that tie's all the chambers together that allows the whole trap to be vented from the inlet side. Some cities here want inlet/outlet both vented others want just the inlet vented.



1003.9 Venting of interceptors and separators. Interceptors
and separators shall be designed so as not to become air
bound where tight covers are utilized. Each interceptor or
separator shall be vented where subject to a loss of trap seal.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Please post pics of a grease trap you have installed, I'd like to see
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




I don't install, I inspect. But did many back in the day. It's a dedicated system with a min of 4" exiting the building and a min 4" chamber vent.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

justme said:


> Basically where ever the inspector believes a vent is needed. Also take into account most traps have a 6" air bypass at the top of the tap that tie's all the chambers together that allows the whole trap to be vented from the inlet side. Some cities here want inlet/outlet both vented others want just the inlet vented.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Key words are each interceptor or separator SHALL be vented. That means the INTERCEPTOR OR THE SEPARATOR.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> I don't install, I inspect. But did many back in the day. It's a dedicated system with a min of 4" exiting the building and a min 4" chamber vent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ooh I don't need another inspection from you, it's already passed. Get over it , you can say whatever it doesn't matter. The grease trap I installed is up to all codes, the customer is very happy and I made 50x what those inspectors made  


It might actually be 100x there paycheck

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It's up to ALL codes? I don't think so. Luckily it's backwoods Georgia plumbing, you would be ripping all out up my way. You still have not told me what code your using. I'm pretty sure your under IPC, so that means both you and you back woods inspectors don't know diddly dick.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> It's up to ALL codes? I don't think so. Luckily it's backwoods Georgia plumbing, you would be ripping all out up my way. You still have not told me what code your using. I'm pretty sure your under IPC, so that means both you and you back woods inspectors don't know diddly dick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And you do, those who can't.... Inspect

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I work smarter not harder, been there done that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Key words are each interceptor or separator SHALL be vented. That means the INTERCEPTOR OR THE SEPARATOR.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 and each section is vented through the design of the traps we use. The traps you use up north might be different. See the cutsheet attached .


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Read the engineering data. What code are you working under again?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

See the highlighted area. Not all area's plumb like where you live.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

So what about outlet in your highlighted area?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> So what about outlet in your highlighted area?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Show me in the IPC where it states the outlet must be vented, it doesn't.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

justme said:


> Show me in the IPC where it states the outlet must be vented, it doesn't.




Never did, the park highlighted portion did


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www.park-usa.com/skins/park/homepage.aspx?elid=69&zid=500. I do believe these specs show a 4" chamber vent.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Never did, the park highlighted portion did
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



The outlet the specs refer to is vented , the interior inlet and outlet is vented through the trap itself like I've shown already in cut sheets. The actual sewer line coming out of the trap doesn't have to be vented by code,but it is actually vented through the trap vent. All shop drawings and engineering drawings all show the same layout run the vent off the trap on inlet and the complete system is vented.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

justme said:


> and each section is vented through the design of the traps we use. The traps you use up north might be different. See the cutsheet attached .




So the vent opening all the way just stays capped off or open underground?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www.park-usa.com/skins/park/homepage.aspx?elid=69&zid=500


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> So the vent opening all the way just stays capped off or open underground?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Are you high???


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> http://www.park-usa.com/skins/park/homepage.aspx?elid=69&zid=500
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




There is a vent connection on the tank.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

justme said:


> Are you high???




I can't believe I have to try this hard to explain this.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

last drawing


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> There is a vent connection on the tank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's what I've said the whole time. On the inlet side 4" connection but there is not a connection on the backside on the outlet side of the tank. Even though some citys require you to install a vent on the outlet sanitary line.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

That tells me nothing. Look at the specs that Mr Green submitted . On the right side of the specs is a vent connection that get run independently back into the building.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> I can't believe I have to try this hard to explain this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 You don't have to explain grease traps to me , I've personally installed hundreds. From 500 gallon to 10000 gallon.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

We always vent the chamber. I only mentioned outlet because that was what his specs said. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Good I'm glad you are seeing what I'm seeing. His install does not comply


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

justme said:


> That's what I've said the whole time. On the inlet side 4" connection but there is not a connection on the backside on the outlet side of the tank. Even though some citys require you to install a vent on the outlet sanitary line.




Sorry, I've had along day


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Sorry, I've had along day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 lol , I see now we are saying the same thing. A vent on his install is the least of the problems. The four 45's look awful but it will drain I guess.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

justme said:


> lol , I see now we are saying the same thing. A vent on his install is the least of the problems. The four 45's look awful but it will drain I guess.




It must be my yankee accent.lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

That is all I was trying to tell him. His chamber is not vented.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> Great paycheck for this
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


$15k or so for this install?


----------

